

Generation C - craigslistmodel
http://gapingvoid.com/2014/02/18/generation-c-3/

======
yourmind
What is Generation C?

Born sometime between the launch of the VCR and the commercialization of the
Internet, Americans 18-34 are redefining media consumption with their unique
embrace of all things digital. According to Nielsen and NM Incite's U.S.
Digital Consumer Report, this group—dubbed “Generation C” by Nielsen—is taking
their personal connection—with each other and content—to new levels, new
devices and new experiences like no other age group.

The latest Census reports that Americans 18-34 make up 23 percent of the U.S.
population, yet they represent an outsized portion of consumers watching
online video (27%), visiting social networking/blog sites (27%), owning
tablets (33%) and using a smartphone (39%). Their ownership and use of
connected devices makes them incredibly unique consumers, representing both a
challenge and opportunity for marketers and content providers alike.
Generation C is engaging in new ways and there are more touch points for
marketers to reach them.

[http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/newswire/2012/introducing-
gener...](http://www.nielsen.com/us/en/newswire/2012/introducing-
generation-c.html)

~~~
increment_i
Generation C? I thought they were the Millenials? Or Generation Y?

~~~
girvo
God at this point the entire "Generation" concept has lost all meaning. Pick a
group of people, and call them "Generation <catchy-name>". Write paper, get
cited, accolades, repeat.

~~~
pjscott
I wonder how many generations I'll eventually turn out to have been born in.

------
esornoso
Google has a great video on generation C:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=q9wwY...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=q9wwY9C4V4E)

And here's their article:

[http://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/articles/meet-gen-c-
youtube-g...](http://www.thinkwithgoogle.com/articles/meet-gen-c-youtube-
generation-in-own-words.html)

------
mrobot
It sorta sucks to see such a completely positive spin on being plugged in when
we are having so many problems with privacy and not caring enough about abuses
of our connectedness.

Where's the part about setting precedent for letting marketing, big business,
and corrupt government walk all over us?

